# Pc Mythen



## joneskey98 (30. November 2016)

Hi Zusammen.
Lange nix mehr von mir gehört.
Ich und TheCGamer planen momentan ein Video über die größeten Pc-Hardware Mythen zu machen. Diese sollen vor allem über den zusammenbau des PCs bzw. über dinge die es zu vermeiden gilt handeln.

Beispielsweise: "Prozessor nicht an den Pins/Kontaktflächen berühren"

Wenn es bereits einen Thread zu so etwas gibt wäre ein Link echt gut, da die Suchfunktion in Tapatalk mal wieder nicht so will.

Falls jemand ähnliche "Mythen" oder auch Tatsachen kennt wäre es nett mir diese zukommen zu lassen.

Edit: Dabei soll es um Mythen gehen durch dessen nichteinhaltung Hardware zu Schaden kommt. 

Grüße!
joneskey98

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (30. November 2016)

Ketchup/Nutella eignet sich als WLP Ersatz (Ich glaubs nicht, aber dieser Mythos hält sich doch schon recht lange)


----------



## Pikus (30. November 2016)

...und hier ein Video zu dem Mythos Ketchup:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QzxukpUvbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Spricht natürlich nichts dagegen das nochmal neu aufzurollen mit aktueller Technik


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (30. November 2016)

Und geköpfter CPU


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2016)

Mythen?

Ohje... da fallen mir zu jedem einzelnen Bauteil wahrscheinlich 20 Stück ein, da könnt ihr ne Serie mit 5 Staffeln drehen. 

Kannst ja mal fürn Anfang dich durch meine (technischen) Blogs lesen, da wird schon viel auseinandergenommen. Für RAM gibts sogar nen extra Thread hier.

Am häufigsten dürften Mythen sein wie (alles was jetzt kommt ist falsch - ist einmal quer durchs Forum Dinge die ständig und anhaltend gepredigt werden):
- Meine Temperatursensoren zeigen die echte Temperatur genau an
- Meine Laufwerke sind OK weil SMART das so sagt
- Ich brauche ein 1000W-Netzteil weil mein Netzteilrechner das so sagt
- Übertakten macht nichts oder wahlweise zerstört alles (beides Unsinn)
- Raids sind Backups
- Intel benutzt Wärmeleitpaste weil es billiger ist
- Sandy Bridge ist nicht viel langsamer als [neue CPU einsetzen]
- Man kann ALLES als WLP benutzen was zähflüssig ist
- Das Auge sieht nur 24/30/48/60 fps
- Audiofrequenzen über 16 kHz sind unnötig
- Mehr Kerne sind immer besser
- Integrierte Grafikeinheiten können gar nichts außer Windows anzeigen
- Übertakten ist nur von der Kühlung abhängig
- Festplatten leben länger wenn sie gekühlt werden
- SSDs sterben weil zu viel darauf geschrieben wird
- Netzteile die 80+[irgendwas] und xy Watt haben sind immer qualitativ gut
- Man muss immer gleiche RAM Riegel zusammen verwenden
- Updates (Treiber, Bios,...) sind immer eine Verbesserung
- Man darf nie irgendwelche Kontakte berühren
- SSDs müssen auch waagerecht/senkrecht eingebaut werden
- Besser gekühlte PCs halten viel länger als schlecht gekühlte
- Karten und Mainboards mit mehr Stromanschlüssen sind besser
- Wie schnell eine CPU ist hängt vor allem vom Takt ab
.
.
.

das ist jetzt mal ein Schwall der mir so spontan eingefallen ist dass ich ihn am Stück runterschreiben konnte, da gibts noch viel viel mehr. Eigentlich musste dich nur eine längere zeit im Forum aufhalten und viel lesen. gefühlte 98% aller behandelten Themen sind immer die gleichen und in den allermeisten Fällen tauchen darin auch entsprechende Mythen auf die dann (hoffentlich) ausgeräumt werden.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. November 2016)

Ein 500W-Netzteil verbraucht auch 500W


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2016)

Stimmt den hab ich vergessen:

- PCs verbrauchen so viel wie auf dem Netzteil steht.


----------



## joneskey98 (30. November 2016)

Wow! kommt ja schon einiges zusammen. Leider hab ich vergessen, dass es hierbei darum gehen sollte, dass Hardware kaputt geht, wenn man den Mythos nicht beachtet. 
Also zB: SSDs gehen kaputt wenn sie nicht waaggrecht eingebaut werden. 
Füge ich an den Startpost noch an.

Ach ja. Das Video wird jetzt nicht faktenmäßig 100% korrekt, sondern eher unsere Erfahrung satirisch dargestellt. 
Danke schonmal!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2016)

SSDs gehen nicht kaputt egal wie man sie einbaut und egal was man so alles draufschreibt (nach Petabyteweise Daten gehen sie in einen read-only Modus wenn die Reservezellen aufgebraucht sind, da kommste nur ohne Gewlt anzuwenden nie hin). Du kannst ne SSD auch 10x an die Wand werfen bevor du sie einbaust. Gleiches geht übrigens auch mit ner (LGA-) CPU wenn man nicht so fest wirft dass das PCB beschädigt wird.

Ich will natürlich keinen ermutigen sowas zu machen (und sehe auch wenig Sinn darin in einem Film zu zeigen wie unempfindlich manche Hardwareteile sind) aber du kannst zu Satirezwecken ne SSD durchn Hausflur werfen, ne CPU hinterherpfeffern und beides danach einbauen und es läuft wenn du kein extremes Pech hast noch immer.

Was solche Dinge angeht auch gern genommener Mythos: Magneten zerstören Festplatten oder löschen Daten.
Vergiss es. Selbst ein Magnet der so stark ist (mehrere 100kg Haltekraft!) dass der die Festplatte fast zum anhalten zwingt (Wirbelstrombremse-Effekt) löscht kein einziges Bit auf der Platte. Es kann dir nur passieren dass davon die Laufwerksmechanik Schaden nimmt. Davon gibts übrigens auch ein PCGH-in-Gefahr-Video.


----------



## joneskey98 (30. November 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> SSDs gehen nicht kaputt egal wie man sie einbaut und egal was man so alles draufschreibt (nach Petabyteweise Daten gehen sie in einen read-only Modus wenn die Reservezellen aufgebraucht sind, da kommste nur ohne Gewlt anzuwenden nie hin). Du kannst ne SSD auch 10x an die Wand werfen bevor du sie einbaust. Gleiches geht übrigens auch mit ner (LGA-) CPU wenn man nicht so fest wirft dass das PCB beschädigt wird.
> 
> Ich will natürlich keinen ermutigen sowas zu machen (und sehe auch wenig Sinn darin in einem Film zu zeigen wie unempfindlich manche Hardwareteile sind) aber su kannst zu Satirezwecken ne SSD durchn Hausflur werfen, ne CPU hinterherpfeffern und beides danach einbauen und es läuft.
> 
> ...


Das mit der Festplatte war mir schon bekannt... Hab früher den Videokanal förmlich durch-gesuchtet. 

Wir wollen eigentlich damit aufzeigen, dass Hardware mehr aushält als man glauben mag. 
Ich glaube ihr versteht jetzt eher in welche richtung das ganze gehen soll

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (30. November 2016)

Ich würde auch die Klassiker dazu nehmen:

Die Geschwindigeit eines Rechners lässt sich an der Taktfrequenz der CPU ablesen
Die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Grafikkarte lässt sich anhand der Menge des Speichers ablesen
Oder neuerdings verbreiteter: die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Prozessors lässt sich an der Anzahl der FLOP/s ablesen
Festplatte: mehr Speicher ist immer besser
CPU: mehr Kerne sind immer besser
mein Core i7 hat 8 Kerne (ist möglich, ich weiß )
Netzteil: mehr Maximalleistung ist immer besser
Mehr als 24 FPS kann kein Mensch sehen
Monitor: eine kurze Reaktionszeit ist immer besser
Eingabegeräte: eine hohe DPI-Auflösung heißt zwangsläufig, dass die Maus präziser ist
Das ist mal alles, was mir auf Anhieb einfällt. Ich weiß, einige Sachen sind schon gekommen, die sollten aber dennoch rein^^
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. November 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was solche Dinge angeht auch gern genommener Mythos: Magneten zerstören Festplatten oder löschen Daten.


Na ja, in den Generatorraum vom Kraftwerk hab ich schon meine Quarzuhr nicht mitgenommen, obwohl da wenig Mechanik drin ist.
Und einen Kopfträger kann ein starkes Magnetfeld wohl verbiegen.
Ein auf der Platte schleifender Magnetkopf ist nicht so prickelnd.

Aber das ist auch eines der stärksten Magnetfelder überhaupt.

Nur CERN, ein paar Forschungsmagnete und die *HKMP *kommen da noch drüber.


----------



## amdahl (6. Dezember 2016)

Ein Klassiker: wer sich nicht "erdet" bevor er am PC rumschraubt riskiert einen Schaden durch ESD. Bzw. eher der Umkehrschluss: wenn man vor dem Basteln an die Heizung fasst kann nicht passieren. So schon hier im Forum gelesen.


----------



## Meroveus (6. Dezember 2016)

Wenn man PC´s stehend transportiert, kann der CPU Kühler vom Mainboard abreißen. Wie wär es mit einer Testfahrt eines stehenden Rechners (angeschnallt auf dem Rück - Beifahrersitz), auf unwegsamen Gelände (Acker ) und prüft mal was ein NH-D15, so mit dem Mainboard veranstaltet .


----------



## Laggy.NET (6. Dezember 2016)

amdahl schrieb:


> Ein Klassiker: wer sich nicht "erdet" bevor er am PC rumschraubt riskiert einen Schaden durch ESD. Bzw. eher der Umkehrschluss: wenn man vor dem Basteln an die Heizung fasst kann nicht passieren. So schon hier im Forum gelesen.



Daran ist nichts falsch. ESD zerstört Elektronik, Was meinst du, wozu die ganzen ESD Aufkleber auf der Verpackung sind und warum die Folien auf Bauteilen immer antistatisch sind.

Nur ist die Elektronik heute nicht mehr ganz so empfindlich, weil die empfindlicheren Teile extra mit entsprechenden Schaltungen geschützt werden. ESD und OVP Schaltungen sind heutzutage häufiger und aufwändiger, als früher.


----------



## amdahl (6. Dezember 2016)

Dass ESD elektronischen Bauteilen nichts anhaben kann habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Wenn man PC´s stehend transportiert, kann der CPU Kühler vom Mainboard abreißen. Wie wär es mit einer Testfahrt eines stehenden Rechners (angeschnallt auf dem Rück - Beifahrersitz), auf unwegsamen Gelände (Acker ) und prüft mal was ein NH-D15, so mit dem Mainboard veranstaltet .



Da gab es doch mal ein Video von einem Scythe Orochi wo man das Board heftigst bewegte und sich der Kühler nicht bewegte.

Da gab es doch auch den Ebay Mythos wo bei Mehrkernern die Leistung einzelner Kerne einfach addiert wurden ( 3GHz als 4 Kerner waren dann 12GHz )


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. Dezember 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Wenn man PC´s stehend transportiert, kann der CPU Kühler vom Mainboard abreißen. Wie wär es mit einer Testfahrt eines stehenden Rechners (angeschnallt auf dem Rück - Beifahrersitz), auf unwegsamen Gelände (Acker ) und prüft mal was ein NH-D15, so mit dem Mainboard veranstaltet .



Der Mythos wurde bereits entzaubert, genauso, ob die Kraft ausreicht um eine CPU zu beschädigen


----------



## Meroveus (6. Dezember 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Der Mythos wurde bereits entzaubert, genauso, ob die Kraft ausreicht um eine CPU zu beschädigen



Mainboard - Skylake PCB 1:0


----------



## Schnuetz1 (6. Dezember 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da gab es doch auch den Ebay Mythos wo bei Mehrkernern die Leistung einzelner Kerne einfach addiert wurden ( 3GHz als 4 Kerner waren dann 12GHz )



Das haben Händler auf Amazon auch gemacht.


----------



## MrHaiopei (26. Dezember 2016)

PC Mythen 

ASRock mainboards gehen immer die ram slots nicht xD
Ram Problem mit dem  ASRock Z87 Extreme3


----------



## edge1984 (15. Februar 2017)

Nvidia Grafikkarten arbeiten schlechter mit AMD CPUs zusammen.
AMD Grafikkarten arbeiten schlechter mit Intel CPUs zusammen.


----------



## mazzilla (24. März 2017)

edge1984 schrieb:


> Nvidia Grafikkarten arbeiten schlechter mit AMD CPUs zusammen.
> AMD Grafikkarten arbeiten schlechter mit Intel CPUs zusammen.



Das war echt der beste Mythos


----------



## amdahl (19. Juli 2017)

Wasserkühlung mal andersrum...
Man stößt ja öfter mal auf die Fehlannahme dass sich mit einer Wasserkühlung im PC die Raumtemperatur senken lässt. Jedes Jahr wieder für einen Schmunzler gut 
Hier wird das Argument jetzt umgedreht ab 2:44: 5 Watercooling Myths You Shouldn't Believe - YouTube
Frei übersetzt: weil Wasserkühlungen die Wärme von den Komponenten effizienter abführen heizt sich der Raum sogar stärker auf als mit Luftkühlung


----------

